# Old Rusty Thing



## Bottles r LEET (Jun 26, 2013)

Found this in a 40s dump today. Looked cool, so I brought it back. Anyone know what it is?


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Jun 26, 2013)

Side.


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Jun 26, 2013)

Top.


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Jun 26, 2013)

Bottom. Last one, thanks for any help.


----------



## tftfan (Jun 26, 2013)

TOASTar....[]


----------



## LC (Jun 26, 2013)

Yep , old double side toaster .


----------



## epackage (Jun 26, 2013)

What they said^^^^^


----------



## epackage (Jun 26, 2013)

What they said^^^^^

 http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trksid=p3692.m570.l1313.TR12.TRC2.A0.Xuniversal+toaster&_nkw=universal+toaster&_sacat=0&_from=R40


----------



## botlguy (Jun 26, 2013)

I got it ! I know ! I know !   It's an ELECTRIC toaster circa 1930s.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 26, 2013)

Everybody beat E  hahahah!!  your gettin slow E []


----------



## botlguy (Jun 26, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> Everybody beat E  hahahah!!  your gettin slow E []


 Well,,,,,,, not everybody. []


----------



## UncleBruce (Jun 26, 2013)

Alien technology.  Highly radioactive.  A probe-you-later I believe.


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Jun 26, 2013)

Thanks for the help guys. Unfortunately, mine is all rusted out.[]


----------



## epackage (Jun 27, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> Everybody beat E  hahahah!!  your gettin slow E []


 I was out to dinner with my nieces at Applebees...[]


----------



## bne74honda (Jun 30, 2013)

We used that same type of toaster when I was a kid and I still believe these make the best toast! Cool find!

 Brian


----------



## botlguy (Jun 30, 2013)

We found and bought one of those, at least somewhat similar, on our road trip. I guess I'll have to share ours later, a before and after restoration story.


----------



## thebottleguy (Jul 12, 2013)

30s toaster cool find


----------

